
 Image Retrieval methods - nickb
http://www.omandev.net/2008/05/image-retrieval.html
======
jmzachary
Interesting. CBIR was my dissertation topic and I haven't thought about it in
some time. Brings back fond memories (and some kooky thoughts about what to
with it now.) Thanks, nickb.

It's a hard problem (computationally and figuratively) since perfect image
search is basically the same problem as computer vision. Most people think of
image search like they do textual search: exactness is a requirement. I
relaxed that requirement and look at different methods to cull the search
space down (throw out images that probably weren't relevant).

~~~
nickb
jmzachary, you're welcome! Would you recommend me some resources on CBIR?

Thanks in advance!

